# Rescue litter of 3 rexes - Kelowna, BC



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in contact with a lady in the same town as me who has three rexes. She tells me that if she doesn't get rid of them she'll be evicted. I told her if she surrendered them to me that I could find them homes. I can't seem to get a straight answer out of her.

This is her description of them, "one pitched bald black, one hooded striped rex (rare) and rex pure black" So I'm thinking one is a black hairless, a hooded rex (I don't know why she said it's rare), and a black rex.
I asked her to send me some pictures if she could. 

Anybody interested? I'm not sure what sexes they are yet.

Also I am able to meet anyone, or maybe we could do a train?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

This sounds like the same girl who contacted me Laura. Kimberly Klaver birthname Gabrielle Jackson, is what it says next to her email address?
This is what she said to me after I said I would take them:
'thats sounds great i have worked in zoos have a 3 year animal science diploma however i must move the 22nd and i im NOT PREPAREED TO let gho of my precious ones UNFORTUNATELY HAVAE HAVAE HD TO LET THEM GO TO < SORRILY TO SAY pet shops and others sorces, mt bershire rex is here , i have retained a couple rex pure blacks, and one rex hooded reserved for a good home, i sopil mine all stuff is prepared hammade cooking, i used to breed standard proodles outcraossed and made my own meal the vets up north and in vancover said they were the best sepcimens of standard poodles they have seen . i worked with a genitic person out of ottowa. well to say the least i am an animal lover and i am going to camp out just ***** me and my other rexes two others and they will eat before i ever will i love them with every bit of my heart and am making a campain cause it really pisses me off a cat litter boxd reaks like **** but a rat gets a bad rap wTF! over, i am going to the news to educate people i am spending my whole summer making a ******* point, i have lived all sorts of places with my rats but this **** stinking okanagan gots to be the worst! sorry angry hurt for what i have been reduced to do leaving my babies.
kim'

Havvnt heard from her since.... but I would be interested in giving them a home maybe. I'll wait till you actually get them first though! 


_edited for curses - jaguar_


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup that's the same lady. She added me on Facebook?? Oh I have a whole slew of emails from her, and like I said I can't seem to get an answer. She says she has to get rid of them, then she says she can't. I don't know, I hope she says yes so I can just go pick them up! I'll let you know once I get them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh really lol! Well I really hope you can rescue those babies... sounds like they would be much better off. If you need help with anything just give me a shout.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought the same thing. I don't know if she's ever raised a litter before. For sure!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you heard anymore from Kim?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Her last email said that she found a new place that accepts her rats so she's keeping them all :-[. I'm still trying to convince her though


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, what a strange person!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

um, yeah!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

So I got a reply from the lady with the rats this is what she said (with a little pushing from my side). 


RE: ‏
From: Kimberly Klaver birth name Gabrielle Jackson
Sent: April 30, 2010 12:56:21 PM
To: [email protected]
HI again , I have a cell phone you could call me at -blank-, I am willing to let you take them , as I have been thinking I have been getting very ill lately and may have to go for surgery and if hospitalized It would be very hard for my daughter to come care for them. I have a three storey cage as well if it cost me quite a lot of time and some cash to make it are you willing to pick them up and through me a few bucks for the cages?

Kim


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would go look what condition the cage is in before you say you'll give her any money for it. If she hadnt waterproofed it... it will be garbage. I hope you can rescue those poor little ones... and if you need any help give me a shout!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I'm asking her for some info on it first. I saw her walking today! Haha I was like omg...is that that lady?? It totally is. So random. I'll for sure give you a shout and keep you updated if anyhing happens.


----------

